# Banana peppers....finally!!



## Steve H (Jul 24, 2019)

Now I'm sure a "few" of you heard me praising my likes for Banana peppers. Today, a good friend of mine gave me these.








I'm going to have some good eats with these!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 24, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## mike243 (Jul 24, 2019)

They make great poppers use them instead of jalapeno next time, they are great


----------



## Steve H (Jul 24, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Nice!



Now I just need to decide what I'm going to do with them. I have a few ideas.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 24, 2019)

mike243 said:


> They make great poppers use them instead of jalapeno next time, they are great



I'm thinking that. As well as stuffed and pickled.


----------



## waynl (Jul 24, 2019)

You have a good friend indeed. Nice score! I've only got one plant of Sweet Banana peppers and it's not real healthy looking. But the Cherry Bomb  and Jalapeno peppers are coming on strong and I'm waiting for a good crop.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 24, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Now I just need to decide what I'm going to do with them. I have a few ideas.


if you have not dried any in the smoker , give it a try .


----------



## Braz (Jul 24, 2019)

This might sound dumb but one of my favs is a bologna sammy with banana peppers (fresh from the garden) and a little mustard and mayo.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jul 24, 2019)

Niiiiiiice


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 24, 2019)

Love them! Hot or mild. I pickled some twice over the last few days.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 24, 2019)

A favorite of mine too!! 


Braz said:


> This might sound dumb but one of my favs is a bologna sammy with banana peppers (fresh from the garden) and a little mustard and mayo.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 24, 2019)

I enjoy all fresh garden (chili) peppers.
Outside of bell, my wife doesn't 



Braz said:


> *This might sound dumb *but one of my favs is a bologna sammy with banana peppers (fresh from the garden) and a little mustard and mayo.


Why?
Not a baloney fan, but  enjoy fresh veggies in what ever sandwich combo I  decide to try.
Now add a garden tomato to the stack and I might like bologna.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2019)

Braz said:


> This might sound dumb but one of my favs is a bologna sammy with banana peppers (fresh from the garden) and a little mustard and mayo.



I've never heard of that. I may have to give that a go.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Love them! Hot or mild. I pickled some twice over the last few days.



Did you use the standard brine or something different?


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 25, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Did you use the standard brine or something different?


I do bread and butter hot peppers. Check out my post from yesterday.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 25, 2019)

For you Steve. I have banana peppers coming out of my ears at the moment. In salads every night, mixed with scrambled eggs in the morning, several jars canned so far with salsa canning fixing to start. Have also picked and canned several hundred Tomitillo
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 s so far for Salsa Verde. In the back ground are 2 types of Jalapeno's along with Serrano's. If only you lived closer.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2019)

desertlites said:


> For you Steve. I have banana peppers coming out of my ears at the moment. In salads every night, mixed with scrambled eggs in the morning, several jars canned so far with salsa canning fixing to start. Have also picked and canned several hundred Tomitillo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, I wish I did live a bit closer! Nice looking plants.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 27, 2019)

Now the wait starts! 2.5 quarts sliced. And 1 quart whole. The quart whole ones and the pint go to my friend that supplied me with these beauties.


----------

